# America's Broadband Dilemma



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

America's Broadband Dilemma (2 web pages).

*Can the FCC bring access to everyone in the country and achieve world-leading speeds at the same time?*

-- Tom


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Stay out of it FCC.... when will you learn we don't need your backwards functioning interference!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Great idea, why didn't I think of it.

[sarcasm]Let's get another huge government entitlement program going to offer everyone in the country 100mbit broadband. We're so flush with cash now we can afford it without missing a beat![/sarcasm]


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Going to take us 10 years to do what other countries do in a few years. Granted we are a larger country but look at the things our ancestors did in the past with creating railroads and the highway system.


----------



## ktulu11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Not only is this going to cost us another fortune, which three generations from now will have to pay for, its going to be a huge privacy issue. The "Man" already watches everything thing we do, this is not only going to be a giant privacy issue but will ultimately end the 1st Amendment in terms of the internet. They are wanting to mimic what China does in terms of the internet, the ability to shut down access, but only in "emergency" situations only...please.


----------

